# clomid does it work and where to get it?



## chancesare1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi
Just a quick question my GP wont give me clomid does anyone know where i can get it to try 
Thanks chances x


----------



## paigepopcorn (Oct 31, 2011)

hi chances 
my gp also couldn't prescribe it, she has refered me to a fertilty clinic and they will prescribe you clomid. so ask your gp to refer you  i currently awaiting my first appointment!
good luck hun x x


----------



## Lisymb (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi
I had my appointment with fertility clinic a couple of weeks ago. The nurse there told me that no GP's are allowed to prescribe clomid anymore.... although it may differ from county to county.  I waited 5 months for my appointment with the clinic but again the waiting time for this differs depending where you live.  on the plus side i had had all the relevant tests done leading up to my appointment so at my first appointment they just prescribed me clomid.! i am waiting to start it.
In terms of whether it works i cant personally answer that but from all the feeds ive been reading it appears that its does a bloody good job!!


----------



## paigepopcorn (Oct 31, 2011)

hi lisymb,
what tests and things did you have done before you first appointment with the fertility clinic? i want to get all these things done before mine cus it'll make the process so much quicker! i don't know where to start and my gp isn't much help - i'm already confused by my blood test results!! 
good luck for when you start clomid  x x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Chances,

Sorry to hear about your unsuccesful treatments abroad. I can understand why you are looking into other options but I would strongly discourage trying to source clomid from anywhere other than a fertility clinic prescribed by experienced clinicians. Clomid use needs to be monitored to track cycle and ensure any risks from treatment are minimised. Clomid is a powerful drug with many side effects and should only be taken under medical supervision.

If GP is unwilling to help again perhaps look at other clinics that may be willing to help. Have you posted on the over 40's board for advice. The ladies there are a mine of information on options available to those women still on their journey.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

I tried clomid for 12 months and woked once but mc.  I went on to have IVF for my daughter then last year on my third month i got pg, I now have an 8wk old boy.  The only difference i could think why it worked suddenly was the fact i was a lot healthier than i was years ago.  I know a few people it has worked for.

Good luck


----------



## HCDC123 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi Chances,

I'm not that far along in my treatment yet, just been referred to fertility expert, however I'd recommend changing your doctor. I have been TTC for 14 months, but as I'd stopped having periods after coming off the pill my doctor said I couldn't be referred to fertility until 1 year had passed. When I went back after a year, she then said I needed my BMI to be within normal limits, and mine was a little high. So I was sent off again. It was only after speaking to a nurse friend she recommended I try changing my doctor. I did this last month, and since then I have had ultrasound, blood tests and today I was referred to fertility. 

So, you could give that a go. I wish you all the very best of luck and lots of baby wishes!

Holly x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I just wanted to add that clomid only helps you ovulate if you have stopped ovulating or don't ovulate every month.  If test's have shown you are ovulating then it won't do anything and will be a complete waste of time.

I had it for 10 months when blood test's showed that I wasn't ovulating and unfortunately I still didn't get pregnant although scans showed that I ovulated every month.

Your best bet may be to find a private Fertility clinic and get your GP to do a referral, as I think you may reach a dead end with a NHS clinic in regards to any treatment.

Good luck in your journey and I hope that everything works out for you.

Stacey
x


----------



## Hillhouse (Jan 5, 2012)

I have been trying to conceive for nearly 18 months now and have just been told i have PCOS as i have already had alot of tests my gp has referred me to a fertility clinic straight away and i only have to wait 34 days. Have been told that gp's are no longer allowed to prescribe a drug called clomid at all anymore across the board so the clinic is the only way to get this drug. 

Gp also told me that this drug can cause multiple pregancy etc.

Although hard to speak about i am pleased there are places like this where people can come to read and discuss issues or concerns.


----------

